# Asus Beep codes HELP



## Spacie (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi. I just got an Asus P4S8X-X motherboard. And i have a problem that i hope you can help me with. When i turn on my computer, nothing appers on my screen. It's all black and after a few seconds the motherboard sounds a beep.. The beep is: Low-High continius. When i look in the manual i can see nothing about what that beep means. Can you please tell me what Low-High beep means?

These are the things i testet:

CPU testet on other board - Result OK
VGA card testet on other machine - Result OK
Harddrive and floppy drive testet - Result OK
Screen testet - Result OK


Thanks
Lars Juncker
Denmark


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi,

Take out all memory except one stick and try it. Reseat that stick before you do and make sure it clicks down in and the little clips on the side of the chip go straight up.


----------



## Spacie (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi again.. I tried that, same problem. I even tried with the ram from another perfectly working computer.. Do you know what the beep code means?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi,

Here are the official beep codes. When it is memory, that is usually what happens....or anther schenario could be that your cpu is not seated properly or your heatsink fan is not plugged in. Anyway, here are the codes:

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/beep/


----------



## Spacie (Oct 3, 2004)

.... Well. maybe i'm dump, but i cant find the beep codes for Asus P4S8-X

And my memory is working.. Testet on another MB

My CPU and Fan are seated properly and plugged in..

I'm getting grey hairs..


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi spacie,

It's your BIOS manfacturer from who you need to get the beep codes.

Try here:

http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm

From what I read, your problem does sound like it has to do with RAM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi,

Are you using a Prescott or a Northwood chip? The reason I ask is that there are some compatibility issues with some SIS chipsets and the Prescott that have been reported.


----------



## Spacie (Oct 3, 2004)

Do you mean what the Ram is? Well, it's Kingston ram's

I tried to contact Asus but they do not answer me at all..


----------



## Emeraude (Feb 8, 2006)

*P4s8x-x*



Spacie said:


> Hi Am having the same problem. I even tried with the ram ,CPU , in another perfectly working computer.. Do you know what the beep code means?


----------



## Emeraude (Feb 8, 2006)

Please if find solution . Email me Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

A high low that sounds like a European police car is almost always cpu overheat, make sure the hs is mounted correctly and the fan is spinning and attached to the correct header on the motherboard.

Rick


----------

